# witch puppy is the cutest?



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

witch puppy do you think is the cutest???


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

the collie is nice:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

deff the retriever closly followed by the poodle x


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

I voted goldie


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Retreiver.....wins every time!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I voted the poodle just cos its all fluffy


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Im biased as i have a retriever so voted that lol


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

none! mine is   

I had to be difficult!!


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

The golden retreiver


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Defintely the goldie


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a Sheltie owner, but like the Retreiver then the sheltie then the poodle...Jill


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Shelties are cute as puppies....i've helped a few sheltie puppies being born too


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

They ALL are cute, but if I were to choose one for being the "cutest" I would choose my own followed by the golden retriever  xx


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wee Air bud.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The GR. The sheltie looks like an adult to me?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

The goldie is my fav..


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

The goldie they make ridiculously cute puppies.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Not fair, as the others are very much young pups but the Sheltie is older.
Post a pic of a genuine baby Sheltie in its woolly stage and things might be different. I might vote then.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

This stage you mean?








I think these make the cutest puppy though


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

OH MY
that little bernese has made my tummy go all funny
The sheltie is super cute too


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I know so fluffy and adorable they look like little teddy bears.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_sheltie....._


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> The GR. The sheltie looks like an adult to me?


ya i dont have a picture on my laptop of jake (sheltie) as a puppy lol

sorry. x


----------

